# التكنولوجيا الحيوية - إعداد / حلمي الفرا



## biotech.helmi (21 أبريل 2009)

التقانات الحيوية والتعديل الجيني
اعداد حلمي الفرا​في ظل التطور التكنولوجي بدأت تهل علينا العديد من المصطلحات والمركبات اللغوية منها ما نستطيع ان نحلله ونفسره من ثم ندرك ما وراءه ومنها ما هو غريب عجيب عندما نسمعه ولأول وهلة عندما يسألك أحد ماذا تدرس تقول له بيوتكنولوجي !!!! تجد علامات التعجب ترتسم في جميع أنحاء جسده والايحاءات من الاستغراب .... لا غرابة في ذلك، السؤال التالي مباشرة شو هادا التخصص ؟ عبارة عن ايش ؟ وايش في النهاية حتستفيد ووين حتشتغل ؟طبعا ً راح تحاول وبصعوبه تفسر له الموضوع وتحاول تعريب كل كلمة رغم انني شخصيا ُ اجدها اسهل بالانجليزية ولكن تضطر لتعريبها حتي لو كانت كما هي ، ونظراً لندرة المراجع العربية في هذا الموضوع وذلك يرجع لحداثته وقلة المتخصصين فيه في دولنا العربية حاولت هنا ان أعد هذا الموضوع بجهدشخصي من خلال تجميعي لبعض المواد الانجليزية وترجمتها لايصال الفكرة لكم أتمنى أن تجد هذه الخطوة استحسانا ً منكم وأتمنى أن أكون قد أوصلت لكم ولو فكرة بسيطة حول هذا الموضوع ما هو علم التقانات الحيوية أو ما يَعرف ( البيوتكنولوجي ) ؟هو عمليات حيوية يتم تطبيقها على الكائنات الحية ككل أو خلايا أو أجزاء منها ( الحمض النووي ) لإنتاج منتجات معينة أو تحقيق عملية حيوية محددة.علم البيوتكنولوجي موجود منذ 8000 سنة منذ وجود الإنسان حيث كان يستخدم الكائنات الحية لإنتاج بعض المنتجات مثل الخبز والجبن.التقانات الحيوية حالياً تطبق لإستنتاج عمليات تستخدم في الصحة، التغذية والزراعة، التصنيع وتنقية البيئة.علم التقانات الحيوية يشمل مجالات واسعة، تتضمن العلوم، والكيمياء، والزراعة، والعلوم البيئية، والطب، والطب البيطري، والهندسة وعلوم الكمبيوتر.أهداف علم التقانات الحيوية
1. فهم المزيد عن عمليات التوريث والتعبير الجيني.
2. فهم اكبر للأمراض المختلفة ومعالجتها خاصة المشاكل الناتجة عن الأخطاء الوراثية
.3. انتاج فوائد اقتصادية ، تتضمن انتاج نباتات وحيوانات للمزارع لإنتاج جزيئات حيوية فعالة.أقسام علم التقانات الحيوية 
1. التقانات الحيوية الحيوانية.
2. التقانات الحبوية الغذائية.
3. الصيدلانيات الحيوية.
4. التقانات الحيوية الطبية.
5. التقانات الحيوية البيئية.
6. التقانات الحيوية الجزيئية.
7. التقانات الحيوية البحرية.
تطبيقات علم التقانات الحيوية
1. تطبيقات صناعية :انزيمات ، أغذية، وقود، مستشعرات حيوية ....الخ.
2. تطبيقات زراعية:
• المحاصيل، زراعة البساتين، علم الحراجة...الخ
• الحيوانات، الثدييات، الدواجن، الأسماك، وحيوانات نموذجية للتجارب ...الخ
3. البيئة:التقليل من التلوث، التحليل والتعرف على الملوثات، تحولات الكتل البيولوجية،الطاقة الحيوية المتجدده الوقود الحيوي...الخ
4. الطب
• البشري للتشخيص والعلاج.
• الحيواني التشخيص والعلاج.
5. البحث الجنائي
• شرعي .
• شخصي ( البنوة ).
المصدر
www.sfpalestine.blogspot.com:28:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم حلمي ... أهلا بك وسعيد جدا بانضمامك وبإذن الله تحصل على شهادة الدكتوراة لانك تستحقها وبجدارة

أتمنى أن تركز على ربط التكنولجيا الحيوية بالطاقة ... لتتفق مع توجه القسم

ونحن نتابعك دوما وننتظر المزيد ....

موفق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## BASSEL87 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي حلمي أنا طالب في السنة 5(الأخيرة) هندسة التقانات الحيوية /جامعة حلب/سوريا وبقي لي حوالي 7 شهور للتخرج ولا أدري ماهي الوظائف التي يمكن ان اشغلها ارجو انتساعدني بشرح طبيعة عملنا وارجو اضافتي عندك علمسنجر اذا مافي ازعاج


----------



## هدايه الرحمن (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزيكم على اعطاء العلم


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

